# Photoshop Actions: How do I Save 'em for Later?



## K8-90 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I just discovered Photoshop actions. A very useful tool! I had this ginormous pile of photos I needed to process, and I was just about to hit the deadline, when I figured out that I could do the majority of the work automatically :thumbup:

So I made myself an action. And I want to keep it. I haven't finished all of the images, and I'm afraid that if I close photoshop I'll lose my beautiful action. Am I insane (as pertaining to this question :greenpbl: , or is there something further I must do to insure  that the action will be available the next time I open photoshop?

Also, where are the action files located? I'd like to save this to a USB stick so I can take it with me...

Thanks!


----------



## John_05 (Sep 21, 2008)

This link might help.

http://www.imphotography.com/downloads/installactions.htm


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks

I took a look, and it said that I should have the option of saving in the actions pallet (which is what I thought aswell), however Photoshop is not giving me that option... I'll keep fiddling.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 22, 2008)

I figured it out, so all's good


----------

